

SOPA has NOT been postponed until 2012 - joeyespo
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111216/11102617108/sopa-markup-runs-out-time-likely-delayed-until-2012.shtml?update=1

======
pasbesoin
It depends on what the full chambers do, but this could be a strategy to:

1) Disarm the opposition by making them think they have more time (i.e. the
initial "until 2012" reports);

2) Railroad the legislation through more "quietly" and "at the last minute"
while the public (and legislators, to the extent they aren't already fully in
the camp of this legislation) are distracted with the impending holiday
weekend and their attendant long-standing, personal commitments to family,
travel, and all that;

3) Bury news of all this (to the extent the mainstream media has not already
almost entirely ignored it) in the holiday-eve end of news cycle (akin to the
"take out the trash" Friday / holiday weekend news releases that shows such as
"The West Wing" helped to shine a light on with respect to general awareness).

